
Jbellis responds to Cassandra FUD - drewr
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.db.cassandra.devel/468
======
drewr
This is the post he's responding to:
[http://www.roadtofailure.com/2009/10/29/hbase-vs-
cassandra-n...](http://www.roadtofailure.com/2009/10/29/hbase-vs-cassandra-
nosql-battle/).

